# 270EX II



## Flake (Apr 27, 2011)

Friend has the G12 and looking for a 270 flash, in UK. The old model is now very low on stock, but there is no stock of the new MkII version (or it's very hard to find) Is this another issue like the fisheye zoom or a production issue following the earthuake? I haven't seen the 320EX either Jessops are listing it as preorder only.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 28, 2011)

Here in the USA, its listed on Amazon.com as available for preorder which I interpret as meaniing its not yet shipping to dealers.

If its made outside of japan, there is no reason for it to be delayed, but if even a few of the parts come from Japan, it could be heldup. The dealers will also hold you up on the price. Prices have jumped even for lenses made in Taiwan.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Apr 28, 2011)

I could recall the initial press release stated the 320 was anticipated to be released in April 2011. End of April here and no updated release like what was done on the unknown or further delayed lenses?


----------



## AKCalixto (Apr 28, 2011)

B&H has the New Canon Speedlite 320EX In Stock

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/754468-USA/Canon_5246B002_Speedlite_320EX.html


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got one on the way. Can't wait to play around with the remote firing feature (where you can engage the shutter from the flash, and they are synced). This obviates the need for a $40 TTL cable. 

I also figure, when the eventual 680 comes out, that this will make for a nice addition to a three-flash setup.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 28, 2011)

HughHowey said:


> I've got one on the way. Can't wait to play around with the remote firing feature (where you can engage the shutter from the flash, and they are synced).



I think that you mean that you can control and fire the flash with the camera. If you can fire the shutter from the flash, that would be great, my PW could do that with a special cable.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 28, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> HughHowey said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one on the way. Can't wait to play around with the remote firing feature (where you can engage the shutter from the flash, and they are synced).
> ...



Actually Hugh is correct, you can fire the camera using the flash (From Canon Press Announcement):



> The Speedlite 320EX also features the Remote Release functionality allowing users to trigger their camera from the flash.


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 29, 2011)

unfocused said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > HughHowey said:
> ...



Exactly. And I plan on mostly using this from behind the camera, not quite like Canon envisions it (from a distance). With my camera on a tripod, and me composing through the viewfinder, I'll just hold the flash up high and to the side, or wherever I need some dramatic lighting, press a button, and let the flash do the rest.

I mostly use my flash in manual mode, with my camera in manual as well, and often keep it well below full power, so I think this little baby is going to be perfect. Can't wait to get creative with it.

Edit: I might add that while people are bemoaning Canon for stagnation in other forums, they are ignoring little treats like this flash, which really think outside the box. Plus the zoom fisheye, which has probably been delayed mostly because of the tragedy in Japan, there is no indication that they've stopped being creative. They are just at the end of a major product cycle (5D, 1D) and their competition refreshed their lines lately. The whining that goes on sometimes as companies naturally leapfrog each other is maddening. Go out and shoot something while you're waiting on "your" company to surge to the front!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2011)

HughHowey said:


> Exactly. And I plan on mostly using this from behind the camera, not quite like Canon envisions it (from a distance).



I presume you mean standing right behind the camera (so you can reach around to the front), since the 320EX triggers via IR, and the IR sensor is on the front of the grip. I use my RC-1 for a similar purpose (usually easier than connecting the RS-80N3, although I use that for wide angle shots to avoid the risk of having my hand in the picture...).


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 29, 2011)

unfocused said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > HughHowey said:
> ...



Thanks, That might be a great feature. I'd doubt if you can hold the flash very far behind the camera though, since the infrared wants to be able to see the sensor, or at least, reflect off something.

I've a cheap $15.00 radio actuated remote that lets me stand back behind the camera.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 29, 2011)

At least the flash has a power supply with enough punch to drive a high power LED and regulary changing batteries is expected. Without budget constraints you could get a a transmitter that actually works from behind the camera.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just purchased my 320 the other day waiting on shipment! I remember rumor talk awhile back on something similar along the lines of this product. Wish they also integrated a better external mic with the LED in this speedlite too.


----------



## Flake (May 23, 2011)

When someone receives their order will you please let us know? B&H is showing available for preorder so presumably they don't have any. The 580 EXII says it's made in Japan so I assume that all of them are, and that the earthquake and Tsunami are responsible for the delay, but these were announced ages ago & I'd have expected some to have been available prior to that.


----------

